

Ask PG: Does Y Combinator blacklist applicants? - amerf1

Does Ycombinator black list certain applicants who they won&#x27;t consider in the future for whatever reason?
======
pg
We all know people we wouldn't want to fund, but there is not currently any
software for it.

~~~
dennisgorelik
Do these people know that you wouldn't fund them anyway?

